# Cutting cabinets for larger stove



## Doug Fir (Feb 2, 2007)

We need to replace our stove, a drop in electric.  

Problem is, the old one is 29" wide and the space in the counters was cut for that width.  All the new ones are 30" or more.  

What's a good way to achieve a nice, straight clean cut to make the stove space 1" wider?  We have to go across the counter and down the front.

Thanks.

Doug Fir


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 3, 2007)

First, grab a arbrite cutting knife at your local home center or hardware store. You will also need a jigsaw with a good clean cutting blade,2" masking tape  and a square. Use a square to mark the cut lines and score them with a arbrite knife. Then mask off with masking tape the cut lines and a couple of inches on the saved part of the counter top ( this protects the top from scratches left by the jigsaw base. Now remark your cut lines and saw away. Most drop ins have a lip that sits on top so you should have a little grace.


----------



## Doug Fir (Feb 3, 2007)

Daryl,

Thanks for the info.

I forgot to mention that the countertops are laminates, if that makes any difference in your answer.  I suspect it does not.

My jigsaw cuts pretty slowly.  Do you suppose it would be safe to use a circular saw across most of the counter, then use the jigsaw for places the circular saw won't reach?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Doug:
The circular saw is not the best way to cut a countertop because the blade cuts in an upward motion and will chip the laminate. A reciprocating saw (sawzall) with a hacksaw blade is good in this case; it will cut quicker and straighter than many jigsaws will. The jigsaw blade is bad about overheating and wandering, plus they are harder to see.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 4, 2007)

*The circular saw is not the best way to cut a counter top because the blade cuts in an upward motion and will chip the laminate.[*B][/B]
I agree 100%. 
 I have not had any problems using a jig saw with a "new blade", just take your time. A sawzall works to but if you do not have one or use one very often I would think it might be a little clumsy.


----------

